# Stolen Dairy Goats



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

I am posting this for a friend. Does and a buck were stolen right out of her barn, twice. She is located in Chapel Hill, TX, and all animals are identifiable. Some of these animals are out of my herd, or are descended from my former animals.

Here is the link:
http://www.2winksalpines.com/

Please let her know if you have found any info at all about these animals! 
Thank you!


----------



## kpolenz (Jan 20, 2014)

I just don't understand some people, I live in San Antonio Tx. I will keep a look out over here in the Hondo sale barn plus craigslist
Hope you can find them. 

http://www.craigslist.org/about/sites


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow I hope they people that took these animals are caught!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you :hug:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Jerks! :angry: That is so infuriating! So sorry this happened to her


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Agreed! :GAAH::veryangry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That's horrible!! I hope and pray they are found!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you Skyla!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Praying they are found!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh my gosh!  How sickening!! Was that her entire herd of does? I noticed she didn't have many. Some people, that's awful.  I'll be praying for their safe return ray:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Not her entire herd, but close to it  Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

That's terrible! 
I'll be praying she finds them and those people who are doing this are caught.
Why would anyone do that?!?!?!?!?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you  It is horrible....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How sad. I will share on facebook. Hope they are found.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Some people are ridiculous. Seriously it's not even worth it. They could make more money over time at McDonald's and not get in trouble for it or have to sneak around. If they get found there lucky I'm not the person to find them! I hate people like this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yikes....Im so sorry...I would just be beside myself....Ugh..cant imagine...I will post on my face book as well...they are beautiful goats...Fingers crossed and prayers ent that they are found safe!!



I posted the link on all the FB sights Im a member lol...and asked for it to be shared to spread across Texas and beyond!!!

UPDATE: And the sharing has begun...


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Praying they are found and returned home safe and sound. Shared on Pinterest and FB.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you all so, so much! :hug:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

shared on FB


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Shared on Facebook. Praying everyone is found soon.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

That is horrible. I hope they find them. 
I wish that sale barns would make you show proof of ownership to sell like they do for horses and cattle.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've sold tons of animals, horses and cattle included through sale barns, and they never ask for proof of ownership when I take any.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Really? Normally they have the brand inspector there to check the animal, or I should say they do here.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Hope they are found soon!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Maybe you should call the local auction houses and such...put up flyers at the local feed stores...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my!! That's horrible.. I would be beside myself... I'll pray for their safe return. Last year 7 were stolen about 20 minutes away from me..., and they were all found at the sale barn that very same day... The nerve of some people..;(


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Do they have a facebook page I can share?


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Are there any pictures? I am in for sale groups around that area..I worry about this with my goats all the time. It's why I have german shepherd personal protection dogs hehe. They stay outiside untethered.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

J-TRanch said:


> Are there any pictures? I am in for sale groups around that area..I worry about this with my goats all the time. It's why I have german shepherd personal protection dogs hehe. They stay outiside untethered.


 I love big intimidating dogs. Me and my family have a Great Pyrenees and a chocolate lab right now. But when I get my own house and farm I plan on getting Doberman pinschers  they are so big and mean looking. Of course they will be sweet dogs though.. Well to me at least


----------



## Humboldtminigoats (Nov 16, 2014)

This world is out of control! It seems like no one has morals anymore and you can't even go to bed and not think about your animals and personal stuff. I hope who ever did this gets a real bad case of karma!! They took somebody's joy,income and happy healthy animals that's not okay and I hope the animals in the mean time are given the proper care. My best wishes go out to you and your herd


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

DappledBoers said:


> I love big intimidating dogs. Me and my family have a Great Pyrenees and a chocolate lab right now. But when I get my own house and farm I plan on getting Doberman pinschers  they are so big and mean looking. Of course they will be sweet dogs though.. Well to me at least


 It's why I got them !

Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

J-TRanch said:


> Are there any pictures?


Pictures are on the link she shared. Here is the link:
http://www.2winksalpines.com/

Thanks for helping to get the notice out! :thumbup:


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

ThreeHavens, she does not have a FB page, unfortunately.  J-TRanch, yes, there are pictures on there. :wink:

I'm really sad about the buck in particular....he was Frosty's buckling from last year and I can't stand thinking about him going for meat :tears: And several of the does were big sweeties too....

Thank you all so much! I don't know what I would do without my big family on TGS :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I see lots of Shares already and chatter about the goats....hopefully some one will see then and turn them in...I would visit all the sale barns and post pix..hand flyers out so folks buying can help keep a look out..


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Any updates?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope she gets them back.....and the people get publicly humiliated.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I agree Stephanie!


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Nope, nothing that I've heard.... :sigh:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

thegoatgirl said:


> Nope, nothing that I've heard.... :sigh:


;-(


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I just don't understand people sometimes. I know there are people out there who will steal anything that isn't nailed down (and some things that are), but stealing dairy goats out of someone's barn two nights in a row seems like a whole lot of risk compared to what you'll get from them at a sale barn. Of course, I guess people who have sunken to stealing livestock probably aren't very good at the whole risk/benefit analysis thing  :sigh:

I really hope they're found. I can't imagine losing my girls to someone who just wants to make a quick buck :veryangry:


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I HOPE, they just didn't want animals for meat;( I sold to a meat buyer a couple weeks ago, and he wants more of my animals.... He came by again this morning asking if I had any to sell..., no I'll contact you...


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you, Janeen128 and Ariella42. (Sooo weird, LOL!) :hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A happy ending story of hope for your friends...

My sister lives way out in the country...she was out of town and her husband was taking care of her little dog Sofie...which is her baby!!...He let her out to potty and she came up missing...they were heart broken thinking coyotes got her, he spent days looking for her..searching for any signs of her, even bad ones.....this was about 2-3 weeks ago...my sister is just now able to look at pics without breaking down...sofie was about 7 years old..so they had her a long time...Today her daughter see Sofie for sale on Craigs list....!!!! Yep...some one ( she thinks she knows who) stole her from her yard!! Dumped her in their little town many miles away...only for Sofie to end up in a weenie dog rescue home an hour away! they were looking to find a new home placement when my niece saw it!! she gets her baby back tomorrow...it was a cruel cruel thing what this person did!! out of meaness and spite! If my niece didnt happen to see the post, ( most likley hopeing to find mom a new baby)My sister would have alway thought the worse, that coyotes got her....My point....there is hope!! :greengrin:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Its so sad. I can't imagine having this happen. I hope they find them and whoever did this soon. 

I do really hope they didn't steal them just for meat too. Unfortunately this seems to be more and more common here.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hope they find the goats. That is h horrible. 
Happtbleats that is great news. I wish I had that luck. I iffy My poodle the same daddy I found out my sister was dieing of cancer. I never found him and I lost my sister. I believe a hawk or owl got him.


----------

